# mass airflow sensor



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

just installed a coldair intake on 06gto and was wondering if it is worth it to get mass airlow sensor or should i just save money on that and just get a programmer. thanks


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

dallas64 said:


> just installed a coldair intake on 06gto and was wondering if it is worth it to get mass airlow sensor or should i just save money on that and just get a programmer. thanks


I put a Jet mass air flow sensor, K/N Air Intake, and Jet Performance programmer on my 05 Chevy Silverado. The mass air flow sensor was the last item added and could not tell a difference. I did use premium gasoline.

Sold the parts to a co worker and he started getting a pinging sound when accelerating. He was using the premium gas.


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

do you have programmer for your gto


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

dallas64 said:


> do you have programmer for your gto


Superchips


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

dallas64 said:


> just installed a coldair intake on 06gto and was wondering if it is worth it to get mass airlow sensor or should i just save money on that and just get a programmer. thanks


 
I've heard that it's not worth the $ and it causes problems with hand held tuners. But that's just what I heard.


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks, got another post under engines in anyone could help there.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

*Mas*

Dallas64, did you ever get a MAS and install it? I have an AEM Brute force intake with flowmasters and I'm curious to know if the performance MAS is worth it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

This is off the path a bit, but I just ordered a new superchips programmer for the Sierra like i had with the goat..It said programmer would support headers,free flowing exhaust, air intake systems, but works best with stock MAF. On my 05 Silverado i had a Jet programmer, Jet TBS, and a Jet MAF and everything seemed to work fine. Just thought I'd throw that out. I know the MAF are not cheap.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

NJSierra, I've read a few of your posts. I've been thinking of the next mod and wanted to get your or anyone else that reads this opinon on what you think should follow. I have a flowmaster super 44's, an AEM Brute Force intake and .... well I guess that's it. I'm thinking along the lines of a shifter since I have a M6 or some headers or a programmer. Whatcha think?


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry to hijack, but i have a quick question along the same lines. on a pretty well built ls1 (heads cam boltons) that requires larger injectors, is it necessary to get a maf sensor?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> NJSierra, I've read a few of your posts. I've been thinking of the next mod and wanted to get your or anyone else that reads this opinon on what you think should follow. I have a flowmaster super 44's, an AEM Brute Force intake and .... well I guess that's it. I'm thinking along the lines of a shifter since I have a M6 or some headers or a programmer. Whatcha think?


Personally, I would do the shifter and programmer.. Just my opinion.. Headers would be nice, but then you have to think of the o2 sensors, the cats..I mean you just had the exhaust done....maybe give it awhile and do the shifter and programmer.....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

bassist3453 said:


> sorry to hijack, but i have a quick question along the same lines. on a pretty well built ls1 (heads cam boltons) that requires larger injectors, is it necessary to get a maf sensor?


you don't "need" a new MAF. it will work with what you have. aftermarket MAFs seem to be fraught with problems in tuning them. as a matter of fact if you just want to remove the restriction, remove the MAF altogether and go to a speed density tune. as to hand programmers, for minor mods like exhaust, intake, headers they're "OK". you may be leaving a few ponies on the table as they are generic tunes that are a bit conservative. if you think you're going to go farther in your mods get HP Tuners or EFIlive and put a little time into learning tuning. with a wideband O2 sensor like Innovate LC-1 you can go way beyond the handhelds. there's a little bit of a learning curve but it's not impossible at all for a mildly clever guy to learn.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> Personally, I would do the shifter and programmer.. Just my opinion.. Headers would be nice, but then you have to think of the o2 sensors, the cats..I mean you just had the exhaust done....maybe give it awhile and do the shifter and programmer.....


Which shifter and programmer do you prefer? I'm also thinking about a dash hawk..seems really nifty to have all that data at your fingertips.


----------

